# My new beetles



## lukatsi (Oct 17, 2008)

I've bought some beetles from Taiwan, the Titan Monster Group (http://www.insectweb.org/titan/). All arrived in perfect condition, and they look gorgeous!

First, a trio of Megasoma elephas elephas (there's another female):







The male is 11 cm long













Dorcus titanus titanus (of course there's a female, too):







A pair of Phalacrognathus muelleri, these will go to another breeder. The colours are even more vivid than in the pictures!



















I'll buy some Megasoma actaeon and thersites larvae, too, the family is growing


----------



## calum (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, those are some pretty beetles.


----------



## CT9A (Oct 18, 2008)

yea those are some beauts. Too bad their illegal in the U.S.


----------



## ahas (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, those a nice.  I like the Megasoma elephas elephas.   

Fred


----------



## reptscue (Oct 18, 2008)

CT9A said:


> yea those are some beauts. Too bad their illegal in the U.S.


of coarse.... They have to be. Because *I* like them.  
Very nice critters!


----------



## RodG (Oct 18, 2008)

Great photos of some stunning beetles:clap:  Of course they would be illegal here


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 18, 2008)

RodG said:


> Great photos of some stunning beetles:clap:  Of course they would be illegal here


just curious, why are they illegal?


----------



## DITB (Oct 18, 2008)

all foriegn plant eaters are supposed the be illegal in the USA


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 19, 2008)

DITB said:


> all foriegn plant eaters are supposed the be illegal in the USA


that sucks, i saw these picks and was like I WANT SOME!!!:drool: , and i read further and was like aw bum


----------



## mushiking (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi lukatsi, so you finally got some megasomas. According to my mushiking card of the Elephant beetle they're gentle. Also it said that it's the heaviest beetle and it's found in Mexico. The Acteon beetle is one of the strongest in Mushiking. Found in Peru it is also said to have been able to scare animals bigger than it. And it's not aggressive and it's about 125 mm. The dorcus titanus is the flat stag beetle. It's found in Japan and it's aggressive. There's one sun-specie of dorcus titanus here in the Philippines. The Palawan stag-beetle. Likes to fight. 2nd strongest beetle in Mushiking. There's also another megasoma in Mushiking. The Anubis beetle,megasoma anubis it's aggressive and found in Brazil.


----------



## mushiking (Nov 1, 2008)

lukatsi do you know the allotopus rosenbergi or golden stag-beetle? It's really golden and it's not aggressive and it's found in Java.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Illegal in the U.S.? Huh.... Are there any smugglers out there???? Just kidding. Lukatsi, great pictures of some gorgeous beetles. I envy you.

David


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Nov 2, 2008)

Iv never kept beetels


----------



## lukatsi (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks, I myself haven't thought that I'll keep such beetles! Then I saw that the local zoo has some hercules beetles and I've managed to swap larvae for phasmids (many phasmids). Then I discovered that there are other breeders in the country, and ordered these beetles together.

I saw the elephas mating yesterday, so I hope I have larvae soon. The Dorcus pair is still inactive, but the male is agressive indeed, whenever I open their cage he open his mandibles and raises his head. I received M. actaeon larvae from Romania, they are 11 months old, but have around 18 more to develop! I can't wait to see them emerge

I'm planning on buying some stag beetles from Indonesia, and I saw they have Allotopus, too. They are beautiful, but I don't know how to care for them. Do you know anything about this, or the other Allotopus species?


----------



## LasidoraGT (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, sweet beetles!


----------



## savagehenry (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been looking for breeders of rhino beetles in the U.S.  i've been looking for a couple months now yet no bites. 

email me if you know any: djwinta@hotmail.com


----------



## mushiking (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you going to buy Allotopus rosenbergi? That's the Golden stag-beetle. It's not a good fight and it's not agrressive and it's strong. Found in Java,Indonesia.Also there are many beetles in Sumatra. If you wanna get cool stag-beetles try hexarthrius mandibularis or the Mandibularis stag-beetle. Has quite impressive jaws could grow up to 118mm. Not aggressive. It's weakness is that  it raises it's body when it's excited.


----------



## lukatsi (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I don't know. I can't find any information on them, just translated Japanese sites, which are very hard to use. The ones that look very good are Cyclommatus species, I think they live in the Philippines, too. Some of them has mandibles two times longer than their body!

Henry: I've seen a thread about raising D. tityus on another forum, here's the link: http://www.insectnet.com/dcforum/DCForumID8/405.html
It's also a good guide how to rear rhinoceros beetles.


----------



## mushiking (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know the cyclommatus beetles here. I think the stag-beetle you mean is the deer stag(cyclommatus elephas) 100mm. If you want info on stag or rhino beetles try asking me. I have lots of mushiking cards. how are your whip scorpions?


----------



## lukatsi (Nov 6, 2008)

It's a pity those cards don't have breeding informations I've checked and Cyclommatus do live in Philippines, but I don't know which species.

Maybe this belongs to another section, but I find easy to care for whip scorpions (I have a trio of D. diadema). They mateured a month or so ago, and I've seen spermatophores on the bark, so they surely have mated! Now I'm waiting for the babies, but I don't know how much time will it take.


----------



## froggyman (Nov 6, 2008)

I hate you so much those beetles are soo awesome


----------



## szappan (Nov 6, 2008)

Halyrá Magyarok!   
Very nice!  Beautiful specimens!  And congratulations!  (for both the beetles and on them surviving the Magyar Posta!)


----------



## mushiking (Nov 7, 2008)

I just got another Xyloptrupes gideon philippinensis today. I got 2 1 male and 1 female. When my maid picked up the female it made a noise so it was a gideon beetle. I handled the male. That was the first time I handled a bug. It hurt a little because of the tarsus. Also is it easy to breed x. gideon?


----------



## mushiking (Nov 7, 2008)

The reason they don't have breeding info is because Mushiking's for kids but adults and teens still play. lukatsi have you checked any of the Mushiking websites (check the malaysian, hong kong or japanese websites for the most updated cards if you still haven't checked it)?


----------



## lukatsi (Nov 7, 2008)

Mi magyarok mindenhol ott vagyunk Láttad Fince képeit a Field Trips-ben?
Thanks, fortunetly EMS is precise and always arrives on time.

Mushiking, please post pics of your beetles in another thread, I'm curious! Xylotrupes species are considered easy, but I've never had any of them. Every description says it's a beginner species, if you managed to breed Chalcosoma I'm sure you'll have success with them.


----------



## brunoboy (Nov 7, 2008)

GORGEOUS!  

Are they really illegal here in the states?  I thought you just had to have a permit??

Oh what fun it would be to raise and care for these giant beauties!


----------



## szappan (Nov 7, 2008)

lukatsi said:


> Mi magyarok mindenhol ott vagyunk


 


lukatsi said:


> Láttad Fince képeit a Field Trips-ben?


Perce hogy láttam!  ABSZOLÚT gyönyörűek!  :worship: 


lukatsi said:


> Thanks, fortunetly EMS is precise and always arrives on time.


I've thought of them as well, but I wasn't sure if they could be trusted.
I've a heard first hand story of a shipment of spiders that was opened... not good.  :wall:


----------



## mushiking (Nov 8, 2008)

I also had many chalcosoma atlas.


----------



## mushiking (Nov 8, 2008)

lukatsi, my gideon beetle male has a hole on his horn. Did you know they stridulate or hiss at you if you disturb it?


----------



## andy802 (Oct 24, 2012)

Those are nice beetles .Hey i had a question though. How did you get in contact with them?I my self is instrested in getting a pair of dorcus titanus titanus.There really powerful and nice beetles


----------

